# RIP Nugget + Loxley [Heavy photo warning]



## Athanasia (May 10, 2007)

A week and a half ago one of two new babies we got died suddenly. He was super cute, and we only had him for 4 days. We suspect it was because of kidney failure, but couldn't afford a necropsy so we aren't sure. We loved him, but weren't yet too attached to him as he was quite skiddish and we were just starting to socialise with him  We now have got another baby named Salacious Crumb for our other baby Crouton.
We buried Loxley in my parents yard under and beautiful Lilac bush my Grandmother gave my mother just before she died. 





















On May 21st our beloved rat Nugget aka Chicken Nugget, Stinky Butt, Butt Muffin, Monty Nugget and The Nuggster died. We had him put down as he was losing a battle with a nasty respiratory infection. The antibiotics were not helping, and he was incredibly emaciated. He wouldn't eat, sleep or drink anything. It was the saddest thing ever. He was only a year and 8 months old. He was my beloved. He was one of the best rats we ever had [aside from Mayonnaise]. It was sooo hard having to put him down to cross the rainbow bridge. With Mayo, he was almost 3 and was just so geriatric the decision was easier. With Nugget, he was still in ok spirits but he had no life left in him. It was so incredibly heartwrenching to put him in his cage at night when we would have to sleep and go check on him. He would lock his top teeth onto the side bars and prop his head up just to breathe. F*cking heartwrenching. I have never been so sad. I am still in shock. It is so unbelievable to me. He was soooo sweet and wonderful and just so amazing. He taught my husband and I so very much about life in general. I can't even begin to describe how much we loved him. 

He is currently being privately cremated, thanks to our wonderful vet.
 

RIP Mister Monty Nugget [August 2005- May 21 2007]










































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss....both of your rats were very cute....


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Aw, Nugget's so cute!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry 4 ur loss's


----------

